# College Newbie



## miniwyo (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey all,
WOW! I never knew how much stuff was on the net geared toward technical theatre. I have been involved with tech theatre at some level since Jr High School. and now im almost done with my first year of college as a tech theatre major.


----------



## zac850 (Feb 8, 2004)

Welcome,
this forum is geared more to high-school level tech theater, but we have everyone from jr. high to professionals here, so its a great place to learn new things, to meet people, and to blow a few hours if your bored out of your mind  

dvsDave, the webmaster will be by shortly to say Hi, he always dose

WELCOME


----------



## DMXtools (Feb 8, 2004)

... like he said.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 9, 2004)

Ditto!

Welcome Aboard! I hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey miniwyo,

i am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to say hi and welcome you to the site!! Tech theater major, huh? what college are you going to?


----------



## miniwyo (Feb 9, 2004)

I go to Western Wyoming Community College in Rock Springs Wy. It is just a 2 year school but it has a small (only 7 tech students in the department but we are growing!!) & young but good program and a great place to get in your generals before transferring. Rock Springs is my home town so it was really the best choice for me. 

RJ
Rock Springs Wy.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 9, 2004)

very cool!!

what kind of equipment are you learning on?


----------



## wemeck (Feb 10, 2004)

What size is your facilty? House size, number of line sets, etc....


----------



## EPACsparkey (Feb 10, 2004)

We rule, period
(we're so arrogant)


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 10, 2004)

miniwyo said:


> Hey all,
> WOW! I never knew how much stuff was on the net geared toward technical theatre. I have been involved with tech theatre at some level since Jr High School. and now im almost done with my first year of college as a tech theatre major.



Hiya and welcome to the forums. Hope you visit and contribute often!


-wolf


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 10, 2004)

EPACsparkey said:


> We rule, period
> (we're so arrogant)



what on earth are you talking about???


----------



## miniwyo (Feb 10, 2004)

We have some pretty up to date equipment, our ligth board is am ETC Expression 3x (but we have just ordered the horizon system) and our sound board is an Allen and Heath, not quite sure what the model is on that one but it is only a couple of years old. We have several source fours and are starting to get into the intelligent lighting that can go with them. The tools in our shop are lacking though we have older than dirt tools like out disk sander and band saw. We also need new lighing in the shop, we still have murcury vapor lights so we cant paint in the shop because the colors dont look right. Our house is fairly small compares to most theatres its is aroud 500 or so. and we have 32 linesets. We have 4 electrics and a VERY Large wrap around cyc whis we watch movies on with our digital projector when we have nothing going on. We have a double light beam at the front of house (1 beam above another) ans wel as ante pro positions both in front (right above the pit) and behind the beam. We are building a new position right above the sound booth which is where we will most likley hang our 10 degree source fours. We also have some side lighting positions.

RJ
Rock Springs Wy.


----------



## The_Terg (Feb 10, 2004)

miniwyo said:


> We have 4 electrics and a VERY Large wrap around cyc whis we watch movies on with our digital projector when we have nothing going on.



Ahh, gotta love playing games on them too! Actually, sometime in 2 weeks, my school has thing thing called WestMunc where the students basically put on a number of mock UN conferences. Us techies have to be there for 2 or 3 assemblies, and miscellaneous AV requests.. The whole thing lasts fri-sunday. Which means 3 full days of Multiplayer HALO on two projectors and screens, with the sound patched through the sound system! W00T! I cant wait!


----------



## miniwyo (Feb 10, 2004)

WE have 2 projectors adn we hook up 2 Xboxes that are projected on the cyc and at one point in time we had 2 others on TV's also That party rocked!!

RJ 
Rock Springs Wy.


----------

